# G-shock Weekend



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seeing Jon's DW5600E in the Saturday thread made me find mine and put it on.

Lets have a G-Shock weekend, show us your favorite, heres mine.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I gave my Protrek to my nephew









I could do with another one


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like that one Roy.









It's a great cup final, here's my half-time G-Shock.










I like this too.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Roy, I'm flattered







Great minds think alike etc..... (tho dont know that mine's so great at the mo...)

Here's another of the 5600 sat next to my running watch, an STR800 (massive time display is excellent for quick glances when out running). Worlds apart but a shared hertiage of being simple and good.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

'ey up roy

here's mine (thought i had two







)

i'm not sure what model it is, although it says GT-000 on the back?, still going and just about the correct time having put it away months ago and not touching it since









45mm across and about 47-48mm lug to lug.










regards, john









ps, it was probably put away a year ago as it didn't need adjusting for summertime-unless they automatically change themselves


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G-Shock?









Bugger, I haven't got a G-Shock.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

you can't play then stan









john









ps, only kidding









pps, we know what roys arm looks like, i wonder what the rest of him looks like?????


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

This one's my fave of the three I have:










Currently got it on an orange Rhino which looks ace!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## aeromys (Nov 2, 2005)

This one I can join in ! Here's my red jelly G-5600


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

some more casios, but not g-shocks (although they are similar)










john


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Still got one of these after selling one and buying another when I realised my mistake:










Wear it when I am in the mountains - tough as old boots! (The watch is too!!  )


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't have a G Shock









but have these


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mighty impressed with this purchased from David, i love the red display.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Glad you like it Paul, am sure i will end up with another at some point.

Pic of some of my regular G's ( tend to find I always have one on my wrist these days)










Daily 5600E

all titanium, though still hefty, Mr. G

AW560 ana/digi, use this one for cycling + the gym, find it easier to tell the time at a glance.

Cheers, D.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

My gardening watches


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

chrisb said:


> My gardening watches


I like those Chris







Top left, what is the model number?


----------



## Greenrolex (May 14, 2006)

ollyming said:


> This one's my fave of the three I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olly,

Yes, this model is one of my Favourite also. Here is my collection of G's 6900 and 5600


















Best,

Paul



aeromys said:


> This one I can join in ! Here's my red jelly G-5600


Wow, this is a rare of 5600 model. Where did you get this one.









Best,

Paul



DAVID said:


> Glad you like it Paul, am sure i will end up with another at some point.
> 
> Pic of some of my regular G's ( tend to find I always have one on my wrist these days)
> 
> ...


The TITANIUM MRG







Is it MRG100? Wow, the coolest G.

Here is my MRG as well but It is MRG Frogman


















Best,

Paul


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

MarkF said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > My gardening watches
> ...


DW5300-1AV (Tom Cruise wore one in Mission Impossible apparently







)

Top right is a DW 5600 (gold )

Bottom is a DW 5200


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

Just ordered one of these










(Reference DW5600B/1AVER)

-Multi function Alarm

-200m Water Resistant

-1/100th Second Stopwatch

-Countdown Timer

-Electro Luminescent Backlight

-Auto Calendar


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

rifleman said:


> Just ordered one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I do like that one - congrats on a cracking watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's happening - are we all going back to the 80s


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> What's happening - are we all going back to the 80s


Nothing wrong with that... Providing nobody mentions Rick Astley. Or was that the '90's. Can't remember as it's such a blur.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You lot have got me thinking. I saw a while ago a watch similar to this

http://www.casio.co.uk/prod/product.asp?ID=1799

Bracelet futuristic type. But this seems to be aimed towards women. Sure I seen a gents/unisex one.



makky said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > What's happening - are we all going back to the 80s
> ...


True. A few things we mustn't mention. Watches are OK though. Just didn't know they were popular again.


----------



## aeromys (Nov 2, 2005)

aeromys said:


> This one I can join in ! Here's my red jelly G-5600


Wow, this is a rare of 5600 model. Where did you get this one.









Best,

Paul

Hi Paul, I got if from Boris *** COMMERCIAL LINK REMOVED AS PER FORUM GUIDELINES ****** who's an absolute top bloke to deal with.


----------



## Greenrolex (May 14, 2006)

aeromys said:


> aeromys said:
> 
> 
> > This one I can join in ! Here's my red jelly G-5600
> ...


Thanks for info, mate. I am used to buy G-shock from him once also. He is a great dealer.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a Rare G-Shock MR-G Frogman All Titanium watch i had it sent to Casio UK for battery/reseal expecting a bill for Â£100-170 instead it was just Â£25!


----------

